# PCI, PEG, PEG2 in BIOS



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

Does this do anything? I was running default (PCI) for a while with my cf setup. Should I change this to PEG2 snince im using both pci-e slots?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 18, 2010)

if its working fine, DONT TOUCH IT.


it will only change witch card is the main card apon booting the PC.


if you change it you may not get a video signal to your monitor.



there is no benefit in changing it.


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 18, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> if its working fine, DONT TOUCH IT.
> 
> 
> it will only change witch card is the main card apon booting the PC.
> ...



"if it aint broken, dont fix it" ? 

ha. good point, just wondering what purpose these serve..


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jul 18, 2010)

its for booting from a certain video card, say if you had your monitor pluged into the onboard .. or your 2nd card and not your default primary.

then it will show the bios boot on that card.


----------

